
Apple, Google have trained their virtual assistants to rebut 'All lives matter' - aspenmayer
https://www.businessinsider.com/siri-google-assistant-rebut-all-lives-matter-2020-6
======
gregjor
Turning off all of my digital “assistants.” I don’t want corporate mission
statements and policies fed to me by an appliance. Politics and religion are
best avoided in conversations with mixed company, there’s no reason for a
machine I use to play a song or take a reminder to express opinions at all.

------
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Apple and Google have trained their virtual assistants to rebut 'All lives
matter'

------
slater
Unexpected, but certainly welcome.

